# Re-jetting carburetor



## Superman58 (Feb 7, 2019)

I ordered my Honda HSS928a snowblower and it came from Michigan I live in Utah at 5700 foot elevation I contacted Honda and they told me I needed a number 82 jet how exactly do I change it do I just drop the float bowl an use and use a flathead screwdriver to take it out? I’ve searched everywhere and I can’t find anything


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

https://youtu.be/6w7a_8CdNJU


----------



## j8j (Oct 19, 2018)

I have a new 1332 (3 hours runtime so far) and live at 4000ft. I'd wait to rejet and try it. Even though 4000' is about 86% pressure altitude I'm getting signs of running lean with the OEM jetting. Hunting for rpm, bogging under load with long recovery and one backfire on shutdown. I may go up 2 or so sizes even at my altitude. I think all US machines have fallen victim to the CARB (California) emissions requirements and the Honda engineers appear to have addressed this by very lean tuning. Likely hurting maximum horsepower and engine life in favor of saving a few grams of emissions over the life of use. At your altitude with OEM jetting, you may be close to correct or even still lean. I'd run it for a few hours and see.


----------



## Superman58 (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm pretty mechanically inclined and I had no idea how to rejet that carburetor. Thanks to both of you for replying to my question it really helped a lot I appreciate it, and thanks for the straightforward video.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Superman58 said:


> I'm pretty mechanically inclined and I had no idea how to rejet that carburetor. Thanks to both of you for replying to my question it really helped a lot I appreciate it, and thanks for the straightforward video.


If you want to "drink from the fire hose", take a look in the Re-jetting thread  

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/128193-re-jetting.html

Fairly recently, I think someone posted a bit of a procedure on how to change the jet. 

If you want the ability to experiment, you can also buy sets of very-small drill bits, and enlarge the orifice yourself, gradually, until you get the result you want. I just ordered this set from eBay today, $9, it has a lot of different sizes, so you can make small adjustments, assuming the sizes you need are within the included range. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/311422452608

Or you can use what are often sold as welding torch tip cleaner sets. They're an inexpensive (~$5 or so online) collection of small round files, you could use that to make less-accurate changes.


----------



## uwelk (Jan 6, 2016)

*Don't Change Yet*

I live at about 4000' in Wyoming and changed my jet from #85 to #90 and it seems to work well. While normally it is appropriate to decrease the jet size at higher elevations, I don't think I would until you run it for awhile since the new blowers seem to be too small from the factory. Changing the jet was very easy and the video referred to explains it well. Presumably the factory installed #85 would be just about right for 5000' plus elevation.


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm thinking if you have the stock 85 jet I wouldn't change it either. I changed my 85 to a 92. I'm at 800ft,


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

personally I think the #85 jet is sufficient for only very high elevation... 6000’ Anything under that can use a rejet. 

I’d lay it out like this. Extrapolating from personal experience and people’s info from the rejetting thread.

Gx270
Up to 2500’ - #92
2500’ to 4000’ - #90
4000’ to 6000’ -#88
6000’+ - #85 stock

Their hasn’t been a ton of test and tune feed back from a wide spread of elevations, but one thing is for sure the max jet recommendations in my video are spot on at lower elevations.


----------

